# My first engine detail



## spotlamp (Mar 30, 2008)

Actually, it's my first detail full stop! Came out much better than I'd ever imagined something like this would and very very pleased with it. It's starting to fuel the OCD, I can feel it already! :thumb:

Just used Megs degreaser and some 303.

Before:









After:


----------



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

very nice job, how long did it take you?


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

great improvement there start of things to come by looks :thumb:


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Cracking job mate. Looks a hundred times better now. Top marks.

mike


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

It is addictive, isn't it? well done!


----------



## spotlamp (Mar 30, 2008)

Took about 2 hours all in, well worth the effort. I think it passed the Mrs by though, "well done" she said giving it a quick glance and walked off 

H


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top Job:thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

+1 great turn around :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice one, big improvement there.


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

did you pressure wash it?

looks brill btw!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks really smart, well done for a first attempt


----------



## cupra-dav (Mar 21, 2007)

looks a million times better, this is one thing that i am scared to do but i suppose it has been done time and time again so will have to give it ago!!!


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Nice job


----------



## titchster (Mar 24, 2008)

spotlamp said:


> Took about 2 hours all in, well worth the effort. I think it passed the Mrs by though, *"well done" she said giving it a quick glance and walked off *
> 
> H


See whether she does that when you spend hours upon hours cleaning it. :lol:

Huge difference, great job. :thumb:


----------

